# String Walking Question



## CloverArchery (Dec 28, 2006)

Generally no, But most barebow shooters that I know of shoot with a larger groove nock like the beiter nocks or G nocks.


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd put a bottom nock on too so your arrow doesnt slip down, but be sure to account for the change in the string's angle and not put your nock too tight against the arrow's nock, you might even want to get one of those rubber nocks for compound releases that prevent nock pinching for your bottom nock. Then you could slide that one up and down so it's never too tight or too loose. That's what the only guy I've seen string walking did, and I thought it was very smart.


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

With a 3" crawl what distance are you shooting? Sounds as if it is close, 5 to 10 meters, I hope. If not where is your anchor? You might consider top tooth for closer distances so your crawl is not as severe.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

"With a 3" crawl what distance are you shooting?"

**LOL!!! I was just using that as an example. I havent tried stringwalking as of yet. My current anchor is index in the corner of mouth with 3 under. 

So it seems that I have nothing to worry about.

Are there any pointers that anyone would like to share? I currently shoot 3 under and shoot instinctavly(sp). I am wanting to try stringwalking and shooting off the shelf to be able to "aim without aiming".


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

BTW....I have my arrow nock on top of my nock point. Dunno why, just the way I had it when I started with a bow, only way I know.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

*Dvd*

Ty Pelfrey and Scott Antczak put together an informative DVD on stringwalking and barebow shooting called "Modern Traditional" available from Lancaster for a moderate cost. It would save you some time if you are into this stuff.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you for all the advise. Anything else that I should keep in mind?


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

*String Walking*

Like Warped Arrow, I also wish to try "string walking". I did purchase the DVD by Ty And Scott "Modern Traditional" and have watched it many times. It is very infomative and has really sparked an interest.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

If you are going to walk the string instead of your face be sure to use two nocking pioints. Get a finger tab with very large stitching on it to start with. Most string walkers I know will walk the stitching on their tab and not the serving on their bow string. In the old days when serving material was a larger diameter than it is today they would walk the string serving material.

It's a process that is harder to learn than Oly shooting, but in my mind much more gratifing....of course that's just my personal opinion.

You may not have much competition on a local basis but on a national and international basis you have some very very tough competition.

Art


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Please see my post :Found my first two Crawls!!


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Please see my post :Found my first two Crawls!!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

There is also a brief overview of string walking in the Masters of the Barebow Vol 2. DVD, which also touches on face walking and offset point of aim. The video has good information on a variety of styles, though I would say it is a very good overview rather than detailed instruction, since so much is covered.

I, too, am curious about string walking. But if it's really harder than OR I better stick to OR for a while...


----------



## Flash97444 (Aug 2, 2009)

*from a stringwalker*

I thought I would add some of my own experiences for those that may try string walking. Getting down to basics the first thing I would do is find out your point of aim distance. The point where you shoot with the arrow aimed directly at the bullseye and get comfortable with shooting that way and at that distance. I typically shoot with 3 under. I have found that shooting conventional. one over 2 under adds 20 yards to the range. Example point of aim with 3 under is 50 yards. Conventional is 70 yards. Now as a quick guide line if I move my fingers a full finger width below the nock of the arrow my point of aim is now 30 yards. Hope this gives you some food for thought.:shade:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ArtV said:


> If you are going to walk the string instead of your face be sure to use two nocking pioints. Get a finger tab with very large stitching on it to start with. Most string walkers I know will walk the stitching on their tab and not the serving on their bow string. In the old days when serving material was a larger diameter than it is today they would walk the string serving material.
> 
> It's a process that is harder to learn than Oly shooting, but in my mind much more gratifing....of course that's just my personal opinion.
> 
> ...



My wife uses the spigarelli for that reason.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I posted some calculations earlier on this forum that showed that sting crawl is linear with distance. In my case I find that I am approximately one finger width per 20 meters. I have validated this from 10 meters to 60 (where I shoot split finger -- which can be thought of as the shortest string crawl). I am not sure whether this relationship holds over very short distances.

Have fun with string walking. It is definitely an adventure.


----------



## Flash97444 (Aug 2, 2009)

As an afterthought I wanted to add this other this other bit of info. Shooting 3 under my point of aim is 50 yards.
Shooting conventional my point of aim is 70 yards. Shooting a reverse conventional 2 fingers over 1 under my point of aim is 90 yards, going with all 3 over my accuracy seems to diminish but seems to be reasonable at 110 yards.:shade:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have thought of going two over as a test but I was concerned about further de-tuning of the bow (plus I did not have a tab to use). This could be mitigated somewhat by pulling split finger but I would be real concerned about developing tendonitis. I believe that string walking really ends at three under (with the exception of split finger which is a special case). Some folks may disagree. I would be interested in their comments.

For longer distances I change anchor point and sight reference.


----------



## Flash97444 (Aug 2, 2009)

Some further thoughts about my own string walking experience. I adjust to various distance by using a finger width to adjust for every 20 yards or fraction even for close shooting down to 10 yards at which point I go no further. Example being at 20 yards I shoot a finger and a half width from the nock of the arrow. 10 yards is shot at a full 2 fingers below the nock. This way I have no threads to miscount in bad lighting or any marking on the string or tab misread. I never claimed to be a world class shooter but in the past have averaged 285 on a 20yard indoor range.:shade:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Flash97444 said:


> I never claimed to be a world class shooter but in the past have averaged 285 on a 20yard indoor range.:shade:


Is that out of 300? Average? Barebow?

...We're not worthy !!!


----------



## Flash97444 (Aug 2, 2009)

285 of 300 string walking 40lb bear magnesium takedown, B riser, 16 in stabilizer, easton target arrows. 3 1/4 or 1/8 inch bull not quite sure on the last figure but was standard for indooor at the time.:shade:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Only issue is the stabilizer. I have never used one so I do not know what difference it would make. That is great shooting no matter what.


----------



## Flash97444 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Things to keep in mind BEFORE trying stringwalking.*

I thought I would mention this since I have not seen it mentioned before and should more than just a thought for consideration. Not all bows work well with stringwalking. By this I mean that short bows(recurves) because of the more acute string angle at full draw should probably not be attempted and in the case of the newer compounds would be downright dangerous to try. The stats that I posted earlier were from a tournament sized recurve which are longer than standard hunting bows.
Another item is you want is a snug(not excessively tight) fit for the nock on the bowstring. The last thing you want is for the arrow to fall off the string during a shot. :shade:


----------

